# Model X review



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of Evannex: very positive feedback by Top Gear... without Clarkson, of course 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/806631982696464384


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Model X named as one of 10 most impressive new cars in 2016 by CNN... in nice (ICE) company...
Guess which one will make the 2017 list? 

A year on the road: The 10 most impressive new cars of 2016
http://www.cnn.com/2016/12/13/autos/best-cars-2016/index.html


----------



## Steve C (Sep 28, 2016)

We had some company over yesterday and I was showing them some Tesla YouTube video's. Some of them I had not seen before.

I haven't actually sat in a Model X myself, but there was a video of some people getting into the back seat and also into the 3rd row. I have to be honest. I was quite disappointed. There really isn't much room back there, in either 2nd or 3rd row. 

They would be better to make the rear 2nd/3rd row into one luxurious rear compartment. Or at least make it an option. It really was hard to watch as I tried to sell Tesla on what a great vehicle they make as the ladies knees got jammed into the front seat back.


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

Courtesy of Evannex: isn't good to know that Model X is not viewed as great just in the Bay Area?! 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/827943633181605889


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

not sure where the LA Times got their pricing from. Quoted base price starts at $102,300 (in reality $88,800)


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> not sure where the LA Times got their pricing from. Quoted base price starts at $102,300 (in reality $88,800)


Weird indeed, @MelindaV ... I even get less, i.e. $86,700 (incl. $1,200 destination fee) for an X 75D when I select USA on the T≡SLA website..?


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

odd - unless it's doing some currency converting in the background, even when choosing the US site. Either way, still not $102k


----------



## Michael Russo (Oct 15, 2016)

MelindaV said:


> (...) Either way, still not $102k...
> View attachment 945


Totally right, Melinda. Small difference between what you and I see may come from some of the incentives & credits detail... Also noted in my end what seems to be an automatic choice of the $3,300 white seats option - could not seem to tick that off... 
In any case I see now same amount of $77,100 after all estimated savings... still too much for me!  Model ≡ it will be! :shootingstar:


----------



## InElonWeTrust (Jan 4, 2017)

As obsessed of a fan of all things Tesla I finally got to see the famous falcon wing doors operate. Every time I see one it is either parked and unattended or driving by.







Got this picture which was one of my favorite pics of a Tesla that I have personally taken. It is blue, though hard to tell being in a parking structure. It was a 5 seat configuration so the backseat was very spacious. I agree the other configs are a bit tight in the back


----------



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

Model X Review 2017 JUN 17


----------

